# Espero Y / Espero QUE



## alc112

Hola!!
Quería saber en qué países se usa Espero que y en cuáles Espero y.
¿Espero que respondan o Espero y respondan?
Yo espero que respondan y uso espero que y espero que algún otro argentino diga lo mismo 
Sólo para saber qué expresión es más usada, puse la encuesta.
Saludos


----------



## diegodbs

alc112 said:
			
		

> Hola!!
> Quería saber en qué países se usa Espero que y en cuáles Espero y.
> ¿Espero que respondan o Espero y respondan?
> Yo espero que respondan y uso espero que y espero que algún otro argentino diga lo mismo
> Sólo para saber qué expresión es más usada, puse la encuesta.
> Saludos


 
Nunca he oído decir "espero y", creo que no es correcto. Se dice "espero que...."


----------



## Jellby

De acuerdo con Diego, nunca he oído "espero y" y no tiene sentido, a no ser que sea algo así como: "estoy esperando, ¡respondan de una vez!"


----------



## beatrizg

¿Podrías darnos algún ejemplo del uso de "espero y..." Alc? 

A mí no me parece que pueda reemplazar, en ninguna cinrcunstancia, a "espero que..."


----------



## Laia

Espero que... mmm... ¡vaya bien el fin de semana! (por decir algo... )


----------



## Arrobayaju

Hola:

Yo tampoco he escuchado "espero y" como equivalente a "espero que". Sólo he visto "espero y" en otros casos que no van a lo que pregunta Alc112, por ejemplo: "yo *espero y *quiero que vuelvas pronto"


----------



## alc112

Lo pregunto porque tengo una amiga de Venezuela que cuando me escribe mails dice siempre "espero y estés bien" u "ojalá y me escribas". Entonces quería saber si se usa también en otros países de América Latina.
Saludos


----------



## piquiqui

Es la primera vez que veo "espero y".
Siempre he utilizado espero que.... respondas, te encuentres bien....

Saludos.


----------



## grumpus

Hola a todos,

En Mexico, se dice todo el tiempo  "Ojala y"
ejemplo
Ojala y te vaya bien.

saludos,
Grumpus


----------



## nmgadb

Quizas su amiga escriba "espero q", y quizas piensa usted que ve "y" pero es "q".  He visto "q" por "que".  Esto es lo que opino.
-Nathan


----------



## Don Borinqueno

nunca he escuchado "espero y...."


----------



## Pigliacampo

NO bueno yo soy de Venezuela y créeme nosotros no usamos "Espero y..." seguramente tu amiga se equivocó escribiendo cualquiera lo puede hacer! 

Pero lo más común es que aquí se diga "Espero que..." para cualquier situación.


----------



## Mizz_Kimness

Utd. usen "que."
No usen "y." Es no correcto.


----------



## araceli

Nunca he visto/escuchado "espero y"...


----------



## roxcyn

Sí, espero k, o espero q (por internet) significa que.  Nunca veo "espero y"


----------



## nmgadb

roxcyn said:
			
		

> Sí, espero x, o espero q (por internet) significa que.  Nunca veo "espero y"



Esta seguro?  Creo que "x" significa por, pero no se.


----------



## roxcyn

Oh, sí, usted tiene razón, x significa "por", xo significa pero, xa significa para, fue que querría decir "k" o "q" podía significar "que"


----------



## nmgadb

roxcyn said:
			
		

> Sí, espero k, o espero q (por internet) significa que.  Nunca veo "espero y"



Soy la esposa de nmgadb.  Hola.

Yo he visto "q" en vez de "que" no sólo por internet pero por carta también.

Estoy casi segura que esto es lo que quiere decir la amiga de alc112.  Y me sorprenda que sólo los americanos han visto esto, y que ningunos de los nativos han dicho nada sobre esto.


----------



## Arrobayaju

nmgadb said:
			
		

> Soy la esposa de nmgadb.  Hola.
> 
> Yo he visto "q" en vez de "que" no sólo por internet pero por carta también.
> 
> Estoy casi segura que esto es lo que quiere decir la amiga de alc112.  Y me sorprenda que sólo los americanos han visto esto, y que ningunos de los nativos han dicho nada sobre esto.



Ya había visto que tú o tu esposo habiá dicho esto mismo en un post anterior, y te noto muy convencida de tu suposición, pero me parece poco probable que esto sea así. Podría uno pensar que es un error de tipografía, pero si miras el teclado de computador, la Q está lejos de la Y. Además, alc112 dice que su amigo escribe siempre así.

Creo además que con todas las opiniones está aclarado el tema, que se puede resumir en dos conclusiones:

1. Lo que quiere decir el amigo de Venezuela con "espero  y", es "espero que". La mayoría de los que hemos opinado somos latinos -o mejor, iberoamericanos-, por lo cual me sorprende que te sorprendas.
2. El amigo de alc112 está escribiendo incorrectamente. Basta con mirar los resultados de la encuesta.

Saludos.


----------



## Lourdes Luna

Yo por ejemplo digo "Espero que tengas una respuesta pronto", "Espero que vayas a la fiesta", etc.

Saludos


----------



## nmgadb

Soy Nikki, la esposa, otra vez.

Tal vez lo que nos falta es una aclaración de alc112 de qué manera escribe su amiga.  Yo entendí que hablamos de escribir cartas a mano.  Arrobayaju, si está correcto en suponer que escribe a máquina, entonces estoy de acuerdo que no sería error de tipografía.

Quizás sabe Ud algo que no sé.  Cuando alc112 dice: "cuando me escribe mails", ¿significa esto automáticamente que hablamos de correo electrónico o algo?  Si así es, entonces no lo sabía y esto es la razón por mi error.



			
				Arrobayaju said:
			
		

> La mayoría de los que hemos opinado somos latinos -o mejor, iberoamericanos-, por lo cual me sorprende que te sorprendas.



Me sorprendía que ningunos de los nativos habían dicho nada específicamente sobre la posibilidad de que fuera "q" y no "y".  Sé que muchos nativos han dado su opinión sobre "espero y" vs "espero que" pero no sobre las razónes posibles que causaban este problema.

Nikki


----------



## oyasuminasaix

Mi amigo méxicano a veces dice 'espero y...' en vez de 'espero que'.  Cuando le pregunté, me dijo que tal vez solo sea una mala manera de hablar allí en México.  Supongo que es más rápido decirlo y por eso a veces se utiliza al momento de hablar en algunos paises.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Mis opciones:
- Espero que estés bien.
- Espero y deseo que estés bien.

Saludos


----------



## kunvla

He aquí unos ejemplos encontrados en Google Books que proceden del español mexicano:


> Ricardo Ducoing, E_l recopilador de imágenes _
> El siguiente llamado fue para Beatriz, entonces ella me contestó y sin esperármelo me dijo a boca de jarro.
> —Este sábado se casa tu hija, espero y puedas asistir a su boda y te traigas tus cosas para que le saques algunas fotos. . . bueno,, ya estas avisado, la boda es a las dos de la tarde en Santa Rosa de Lima en la calle H, ¿estarás con nosotros?





> Exa Roques, E_. Na. Ma. C. T. A, Roque _
> El amaba platicar sus anecdotas de sus epocas de internado n tamatan y si usted sabe de algunas que recuerde, espero y pueda contarmelas para atesorarlas n mi memoria.> > Atte. > Ing. Enrique Olague Martínez> Hijo super orgulloso del gran padre que tiene





> Luis F. Jaurgui, _Del cielo al corazón_
> A Irving, gracias por ser mi mejor amigo durante 17 años, espero y vaya para largo pues aunque no lo parezca has sido un gran ejemplo a seguir.





> Jenni Del Rosario, _Un buen día para enamorarse_
> Lamentó mucho no haberte conocido, espero y un día el destino nos junte, no sabes cuánto me lamentó el no haberte dicho cuánto te quiero en persona, pero bueno...
> [...] De inmediato le envíe un mensaje... "Hola, espero no estarte levantando" Un minuto después recibí respuesta. "No te preocupes, buen día. Espero y estés bien en Roma" "Lo estoy, gracias" "Porque gracias?" "Por la rosa" "De nada, pero aun ...





> Hilario Peña, C_hinola Kid_
> —Huele muy bien aquí adentro.
> —...
> —Espero y estén buenos... —dice, mientras coloca un poco de salsa verde dentro de su burro de machaca.
> —...
> —Si es así, le compro unos a mi familia...—y da la primera mordida.


En muchos redes sociales, como Facebook por ejemplo, se pueden encontrar frases como éstas:

_Espero y un día de mi vida pueda ir a ese fantástico lugar donde todo el mundo puede enamorarse...
Espero y un día pueda conocerte en persona...
Espero y un día te robe un beso.._.

Pues espero y un día pasen por aquí unos mexicanos y nos comenten algo a ese respecto.


Saludos,


----------



## duvija

Si, llegué tarde, pero en el español mexicano se escucha 'espero y' sin problemas.


----------



## WesleyJerome

diegodbs said:


> Nunca he oído decir "espero y", creo que no es correcto. Se dice "espero que...."




NO! No es correcto pero hay montón de gente que lo dice. Por ejemplo casi cada hispano que conozco lo utiliza así. Pero, vivo en Estados Unidos y los hispanos aquí no reciben educación buena de su lengua nativa.


----------



## WesleyJerome

No es correcto decir "espero y" pero lo dicen muchos hispanos dispersos que viven fuera de sus países nativos porque no reciben buena educación lingüística de sus lenguas nativas


----------



## WesleyJerome

[QUOTE="grumpus, post: no es correcto. Para nada.


----------



## duvija

Ya que este hilo renació, vuelvo a aclarar que los mexicanos lo usan. No sé nada sobre los caribeños.


----------



## kunvla

WesleyJerome said:


> No es correcto. Para nada.



Sacado del _Diccionario del español de México_ (DEM):

*y*2 conj
*II* _(Coloq)_ 
*1* Con palabras o construcciones que expresan deseo o mandato, enfatiza estos significados: “¡_Ojalá y_ no llueva!”, “¡_Dios quiera y_ se alivie!”, “¡_Quién quita y_ nos saquemos la lotería!”, “¡_Cuidado y_ me contradigas!, ¿eh?”, “¡_Nomás y_ te sales…!”, “_Nomás y pueda_ voy a visitarte”, “Me quiero comprar un carro _en cuanto y pueda_” (usada en Nuevo León)​
*¡ojalá!* interj Expresa un deseo intenso de que algo suceda: “¡_Ojalá_ pueda usted ayudarme!”, “¡_Ojalá_ todo salga bien!”, “¡_Ojalá_ pudiéramos estar más tiempo juntos!”, “¡_Ojalá_ que me recuerden!”, “¡_Ojalá_ que llueva!”, “¡_Ojalá_ y me equivoque!”, “¡_Ojalá_ y se vuelva a repetir!”​
¡Espero y te sirva! 

Saludos,


----------



## S.V.

Aquí otro hilo, sobre _ojalá y_, con una cita de la NGLE. Como dice Duvija es de lo más común acá.

También en blanco, lo cual se ha vuelto más común hoy: _Espero me ayude. Esperamos no le moleste que..._


----------



## Señor K

Iba a decir que la expresión "espero y" la suelo escuchar más desde Venezuela "para arriba" (especialmente Centroamérica y México).

En los confines del cono sur, lo usual es escuchar "espero que". Si me preguntan, lo otro es un error.


----------



## chileno

kunvla said:


> Sacado del _Diccionario del español de México_ (DEM):
> 
> *y*2 conj
> *II* _(Coloq)_
> *1* Con palabras o construcciones que expresan deseo o mandato, enfatiza estos significados: “¡_Ojalá y_ no llueva!”, “¡_Dios quiera y_ se alivie!”, “¡_Quién quita y_ nos saquemos la lotería!”, “¡_Cuidado y_ me contradigas!, ¿eh?”, “¡_Nomás y_ te sales…!”, “_Nomás y pueda_ voy a visitarte”, “Me quiero comprar un carro _en cuanto y pueda_” (usada en Nuevo León)​
> *¡ojalá!* interj Expresa un deseo intenso de que algo suceda: “¡_Ojalá_ pueda usted ayudarme!”, “¡_Ojalá_ todo salga bien!”, “¡_Ojalá_ pudiéramos estar más tiempo juntos!”, “¡_Ojalá_ que me recuerden!”, “¡_Ojalá_ que llueva!”, “¡_Ojalá_ y me equivoque!”, “¡_Ojalá_ y se vuelva a repetir!”​
> ¡Espero y te sirva!
> 
> Saludos,




Bueno. no me extraña. Utilicé el enlace que pusiste y busque "troca"....Si hubiera estado en el diccionario de la academia de EE.UU. podría justificarlo, pero no en el de México...

En fin, así lo utilizan y punto.


----------



## FabianaG

Coloquialmente, en Colombia se escucha  "espero y", lo mismo que "ojalá y"; aunque esta última forma con mucha más frecuencia que la primera.


----------



## Aviador

Así es. En esta parte de Hispanoamérica nunca se dice _espero y_ o _ojalá y_, sólo se usa la conjunción _que_: _*Ojalá que* nunca se dijera escuchar cuando corresponde el verbo oír _.
Hay otro hilo en este foro en el que se discute respecto del uso de la conjunción _y_ estos casos: Ojalá / Ojalá y / Ojalá que.


----------



## kunvla

Aquí les pongo unas citas de una carta (de 2004)* que escribió una mujer mexicana (La Paz, Baja California) a su hombre que estaba encarcelado:

Querido Carlos:

Espero y te esté yendo bien en el reclusorio, ya que es un lugar muy feo y deprimente; ojalá y ya no tengas problemas con tus compañeros de celda [...].
Espero y te sirva de experiencia todo el daño que has causado; ojalá y recapacites. Y que con estos años que te dieron, espero y te portes bien, para que te disminuyan los años de condena.​
*Rubén Sandoval, ‎Rubén Olachea Pérez, ‎J. Antonio Sequera Meza. _En la lotería de la vida: Discursos para el tiempo sobre droga, violencia y éxito_. Gobierno del Estado de Baja California del Sur, Instituto Sudcaliforniano de Cultura, 2006


Saludos,


----------



## duvija

Señor K said:


> Iba a decir que la expresión "espero y" la suelo escuchar más desde Venezuela "para arriba" (especialmente Centroamérica y México).
> 
> En los confines del cono sur, lo usual es escuchar "espero que". Si me preguntan, lo otro es un error.



Por suerte, nadie te pregunta . En México NO es un error. Y parece que en Colombia tampoco. Me gustaría saber si en Rep. Dominicana o Cuba se usa.


----------



## chileno

duvija said:


> Por suerte, nadie te pregunta . En México NO es un error. Y parece que en Colombia tampoco. Me gustaría saber si en Rep. Dominicana o Cuba se usa.



Creo que en Cuba no. O por lo menos nunca lo noté trabajando con los refugiados cubanos. Ayudé aproximadamente con 2 mil familias cubanas desde 1995 a 1997, posiblemente un poco más.

Nunca creo haber escuchado a nadie de Cuba decir eso.


----------



## Señor K

duvija said:


> Por suerte, nadie te pregunta . En México NO es un error. Y parece que en Colombia tampoco. Me gustaría saber si en Rep. Dominicana o Cuba se usa.



Gracias por entenderlo de buena forma, Duvija. Sé que _para (g)us(t)os los colores_, pero sólo quise poner de manifiesto que por estos pagos suena verdaderamente mal, tal como decir "la calor" u "ojala", así, llana.


----------



## Ajax2k

En Colombia decimos "ojalá que", como Juan Luis Guerra (dominicano) en "ojalá que llueva café en el campo". Lo mismo con espero que.


----------

